

Show HN: Imagine Waking Up to Today's Weather in Your Inbox - yitchelle
http://calio.co/

======
mooism2
Have you tested the map? The colours made me think you supported most of
Africa but none of North America, which is silly.

~~~
cobrew
Hey Mooism this is the developer. The map was actually supposed to represent
countries were are currently delivering emails to. But you've got a good point
there!

